# Baby betta question



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi everybody! I am new here and I have a question regarding baby betta fish. I just got this little fellow yesterday. Can anybody tell me what color and what type betta fish he might be? He is about an inch long. I got him at Petco and there was no info regarding this little guy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

What I can tell you:
There's no really telling you what this little guy's tail type is going to be yet; s/he's too young. If I were to guess now though, I'd say Veiltail. But that's just a guess.
Color might change too, but s/he looks like an aqua blue.

Based on where the dorsal fin is and the face shape... I think you've got a girl. I'm pretty sure I'm right, but I'm no expert. I'll recommend turning to my more-experienced-with-baby-bettas friends here on the forum to help out.

Being as young as she is, 
she's going to be a little bit of a handful to take care of. I can't give specifics though, as I haven't raised a baby betta myself just yet... (I originally planned and prepared for about 200 babies, lol.)

Last, but definitely not least, Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Still to young to be 100% sure on sex, or tail type... or color... lol

But more than likely he/she is a Vieltale... but to early to rule anything out IMO

Body seems kind of long for a female to me, and young bettas tend to have shorter dorsals (female looking)

Spadetail male with small dorsal AND eggspot ---> 













Young FEMALE (look at her dosal) she is either HM or SD











And this MALES (look at his dorsal shape) he is probably a PK


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

the mouth and anal fin pointing toward a girl.
thats my guess.
on the color blueish green
veil is my guess.
her end ray is to far apart and don't see any new branching.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The baby ones are so cute. 

Males can have egg spots?? Intersting...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Tiki: young male plakats can have a false eggspot to "fool" the adults into thinking they are female and to not be eaten/attacked.

Welcome to the forum.. very pretty little one you have.

Since you got it at Petco, the fins and body shape and lack of beard is telling me it's a female.. they tend not to sell too many males unless they are large enough to have their long tails and past prime breeding age. Females they ship out as soon as they can.. around an inch. Most likely she will turn into a darker blue, tail type looks very close to a veiltail. 

She seems to have a touch of ammonia burns and possibly fin rot- I would do a few extra water changes this week for her- every other day 50% for the next week to help clear those up. 
She is small, 2-3 meals is a must per day for her, most likely you will either have to use mini pellets or cut up the common sized ones.. but she's going to need a good amount of nutrition.

Keep us posted on her progress in whether or not she is a female/male, and as always, more pics!


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you everybody for responses! So more than likely, he will be she and she will be veiltail. I will definitely post more pictures later on. Thanks again!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope she keeps her coloring, it's very pretty and unique.


----------

